# Delonte West is banging Lebrons mom!!! WTF?!?!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> In what is truly a disturbing story, comes exclusive Terez Owens news that LeBron’s teammate Delonte West is sleeping with LeBron’s Mother Gloria James..Yes, this is the purported story coming from my source in Cleveland..My source explains the following:
> 
> ”My uncle is the general contractor at the Q and has been for the last 7 years. He’s good friends with a lot of guys at the Q, including some of the bigger boys in the organization and knows Dan Gilbert personally.My uncle has been told that Delonte has been banging Gloria James (Lebron’s Mom) for some time now.* Somehow Lebron found out before game four and it destroyed their chemistry and divided the team.* I am not making this up, I wish it wasn’t true but it happened. .”
> 
> ...


http://wcwpsports.blogspot.com/2010/05/west-sleeping-with-lebrons-mom-reason.html

holy **** if this is true!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

how the hell is there not 20 pages of posts already?!?!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hard to believe


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Found a few other links, but I will wait until there is something more reliable before I believe this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> hard to believe


but dont you want to!!!! :baseldance:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder how long this will take to catch fire. 

Imaging having general convos in the locker room, and Delonte is talking like "yeah, I had some good pussy before Game 3. She slobbed all over my knob too, gargled and swallowed. And she know how to throw that ass back..... etc"


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

There better be a sextape out


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That...is...AWESOME.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> There better be a sextape out


No thanks


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

After the game last night she gave delonte a hug then lebron a hug after, so if its true it would seem that lebron is ok with it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:wtf:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

good god


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who the heck is Terez Owens


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://wcwpsports.blogspot.com/2010/05/terez-owens-interview-re-delonte-west.html


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> There better be a sextape out


(stole this from someone else's reaction)

Nike confiscated it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

...if I were Delonte I would seriously be fearing for my life.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL. Sadly, I really hope this is true. Hilarious. Delonte is the ringless King's new daddy!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh so this is why he checked out? Welp he's definitely going to the tristate area after this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I love Delonte West.

True to his core that's a DMV *****. lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If they have a kid that's gonna be one hell of a basketball player or a lightly tanned Keebler elf.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

1) I hope it's true
2) What the **** is Delonte West thinking?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah I am confident now Lebron is leaving, unless they move West first.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I love Delonte West.
> 
> True to his core that's a DMV *****. lol


Hell yeah :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah I am confident now Lebron is leaving, unless they move West first.


Oh really? Kind of hard to leave when Delonte grounds Lebron to his room and tells him he has to come straight home after home games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He is just trying to get some of those LeBron genes in his child. Delont has to think about his future you know.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Lebomb, Lemom, Legone?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Lebomb, Lemom, Legone?


Shouldn't it be.. LeBang, LeMom, LeGone?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if this gets confirmed...Delonte West becomes my new favorite player as soon as Jesus retires


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Lebron genes don't matter. Isn't Bron adopted?? Lol


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wasn't West the one riding around with amunition belts and guns all over his body ? This is what you get by keeping guys like this. For the whole city of Cleveland to go down over this would be pathetic LOL

Very poor interview btw. The host does all the talking and the guest never really gets to the point. He can't let the guess get the spotlight I guess.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Wow.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

These pics are great...keep them coming.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The Lebron genes don't matter. Isn't Bron adopted?? Lol


Ya, his mom adopted him when she was 15.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Ya, his mom adopted him when she was 15.


this must be a joke............................


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


>


This might be the greatest thing I've ever seen on this board. LOL!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

clien said:


> this must be a joke............................


Ya, it was. 
I don't know why someone would think he was adopted by a poor single teenage mother who looks like him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

kzero said:


> (stole this from someone else's reaction)
> 
> Nike confiscated it.


Another facial we'll never get to see.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pinball said:


> Another facial we'll never get to see.


Winner!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LA68 said:


> Wasn't West the one riding around with amunition belts and guns all over his body ? This is what you get by keeping guys like this. For the whole city of Cleveland to go down over this would be pathetic LOL
> 
> Very poor interview btw. The host does all the talking and the guest never really gets to the point. He can't let the guess get the spotlight I guess.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

this is ridiculous and distasteful. i doubt any of this is true at all.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Delonte was just getting Bron back for this:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

How could LeBron's mommy resist this hopeless romantic:



> "I hate it because -- you got to make sure you print this -- it's the biggest misconception. There's been couples that have fell out on Valentine's Day because the guy has forgot or didn't do anything special. But before Valentine's Day, for two weeks in advance, at every store, you see cards and balloons with Happy Valentine's Day, candy on sale: Two for $49.99 and the mini one for $19.99, and each female that is in that store shopping, three, four times a week, sees everything she probably going to get, so is it really that special? I think it's more special if it's just the guy happens to give her flowers on a Monday and say Happy Monday and not wait for the world to say, 'On this day, give your wife flowers.' See, if she doesn't know she's getting flowers and she gets them, she'll say, 'Oh, this is the most beautiful thing you've ever done for me.' I think Valentine's Day is just a day for candy makers and card makers to make some more money. I think you should be romantic on your own time."
> 
> Delonte: "I did a few romantic things in my day, but I'm not the world's most romantic guy. But I can tell you what I would consider a special night. First, at my lady's work, I would send her a card giving her instructions for the night. Send it to her about midday, so the rest of the day, she has time to think about exactly what I had planned. I would pick my date up. She wouldn't know where we were going. It's got to be a hot day, so I can drop the top in my SL [Mercedes]. I've got the white SL 500. I would tell her, she would have to wear white. She must have on a white dress, because I'm going to have on white. I'd have told her in the note, she has to wear her hair a certain way, just the way I like it. So, I pick her up in my white convertible. From there, I'd have the music pumping on the radio. The Jim Jones pumping, you know, 'Summer in Miami' song pumping. Got to keep a little gangsta, you can't be too soft. You can't be in there playing some guy that's crying, talking about don't leave me and love me baby, wah wah and all that. So Jim Jones pumping and then from there, wind blowing through the hair, boom, we get straight to the point -- we eat afterwards because I don't want to kiss no onions. I don't want to kiss you tasting like onions and steak and mushrooms and everything."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

From another board...



> Lebron and Gloria James were supposed to have dinner after game three. Jay-Z and Beyonce showed up at the game, and after Lebron's big performance, they all went out on the town leaving Gloria at the team hotel. Delonte West doesn't go out partying with the team because of his pending legal troubles (a DUI or public intox or drunken dissorderly would look really bad). Delonte and Gloria went and had dinner at the hotel, had drinks with dinner, and continued drinking at the bar into the night. Drunk they went back to Gloria's room and bumped uglies.
> 
> Lebron returned to the hotel around 3:30 in the morning and knocked on his mom's door with some left-overs and to check if she was alright.* Delonte opened the door in a towel.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/forums/cavs/index.ssf?artid=1417945


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol @ Orien Greene... 352 stand up!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

These are the best kinds of rumors because you can almost imagine them happening. Delonte comes off as that kind of guy who would find Gloria attractive like that, and Gloria seems like someone who would sleep with one of her son's teammates.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Gotta love a guy that gives his lady shrimps.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> From another board...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/forums/cavs/index.ssf?artid=1417945


This is why you never knock on your mother's hotel room door at 3:30am while saying "room service" to be cute.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is one of the funniest stories and threads of all time on this board. I love it, ahahaha.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

mo76 said:


> Ya, it was.
> I don't know why someone would think he was adopted by a poor single teenage mother who looks like him.


:rotf:

:rotf:

:rotf:

That was a great response - made my day....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm not one for salacious gossip, but this is kind of too good to be true. 

And dude, if I were poking the mother of a chiseled 6'8", 250 lb. guy who happened to be one of the 5 most marketable athletes on the planet (i.e., with a ton to lose from major public ridicule), I'd be riding around strapped like the Terminator, too...although hopefully on a less dorky vehicle. 

Ah, Delonte West. I always knew he was a stupid mother****er.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If this IS true then you can kiss the prospect of LeBron returning to Cleveland goodbye.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Either that or Delonte will find himself traded to a development squad in Namibia.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

The score was reporting this as well earlier today


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Aaaah! Isn't love great? :clap2:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> If this IS true then you can kiss the prospect of LeBron returning to Cleveland goodbye.


If you were to look at West's playing time. He went from averaging 30mpg to less than 15mpg in the last three. In fact, in the final game, he got 9 minutes. That has to tell you something.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^I didn't realise that. All the signs actually point to this being true. I wish he'd just come out and admit it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

FX™ said:


> ^I didn't realise that. All the signs actually point to this being true. I wish he'd just come out and admit it.


Nice avatar, traitor.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

myst said:


> Nice avatar, traitor.


Pulling for the team that knocked us out, so we can say hey, at least we got beaten by the champions... :whiteflag:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i was going to ask why delonte didnt get more playing time when game 6 was going since he played decently off the bench in game 3, and he was getting a lot of burn in the bulls series. this whole scenario is so off the wall, bat **** crazy that I dont even know what to believe. IF this **** is true, all the lebron haters needs to give him a pass this season tho, because say what you want, no player would be able to get that **** outta there head for gametime!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Pulling for the team that knocked us out, so we can say hey, at least we got beaten by the champions... :whiteflag:


A lot of people do that, but I usually end up hating the team by the time the series is over and just want them to get blown out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Pulling for the team that knocked us out, so we can say hey, at least we got beaten by the champions... :whiteflag:


You have to atleast go Heat logo in the sig dude!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Much better.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

He had sex with my momma!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> If you were to look at West's playing time. He went from averaging 30mpg to less than 15mpg in the last three. In fact, in the final game, he got 9 minutes. That has to tell you something.



All this time I just thought that it was due to Mike Brown being a bad coach.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Swear to goodness I saw him at the airport yesterday, I was out where they check tickets and IDs, and he went in the other line. I swear if he would've came in my line I would've said "is it true?" :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Swear to goodness I saw him at the airport yesterday, I was out where they check tickets and IDs, and he went in the other line. I swear if he would've came in my line I would've said "is it true?" :laugh:


You seem very excited by the fact you didn't talk to someone. I put forward it was a blessing for your mental health you never got to speak to him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If you were actually funny I'd feel some kind of way but luckily you're not.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't dog the dog.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, how did I just see this thread now!?

Delonte..dude, even you can do better than that...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Uh oh.... looks like Calvin Murphy's getting in on this one! 



> Basketball Hall of Famer Calvin Murphy took to the airwaves Wednesday night and became the most high-profile person to date to back the rumors. "It ain't no rumor," he told a Houston ESPN Radio station, calling the claims "absolutely true" and "absolutely horrifying." He went on:
> 
> "Unfortunately, my sources in the NBA tell me that it's absolutely true. My sources, and they're legit, tell me that the only people that didn't know it was happening was LeBron and me."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I mean, everyone always knew that Delonte was the brightest star in the sky (he actually might have borderline mental retardation) but I didn't think he was that stupid.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Calvin Murphy: LeBron James' Mother 'Absolutely' Had Sex With Delonte West *


> Late last week rumors began to spread that LeBron James' mom (PICTURES), Gloria James, had sex with her son's teammate Delonte West. The bizarre story claimed to explain the Cleveland Cavaliers' poor play and unexpected collapse in the Eastern Conference Semifinals. While an attorney for King James has formally denied the "idiotic and 'off the wall'" speculation (which appears to have absolutely no legitimate foundation), one former player is speaking out to the contrary.
> 
> Basketball Hall of Famer Calvin Murphy took to the airwaves Wednesday night and became the most high-profile person to date to back the rumors. "It ain't no rumor," he told a Houston ESPN Radio station, calling the claims "absolutely true" and "absolutely horrifying." He went on:
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/20/calvin-murphy-lebron-jame_n_583135.html


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

i actually feel sorry for lebron.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBULOoSkksc


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

^^^ That's hilarious


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Wowwww.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You never know who the chicks are that get around. It's like finding out about DL male celebrities.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i wonder if superstars are going to move their mothers to fifth row seats or beyond. i can't recall this happening in with another team in any sport. ****ing your teammates mother is worse than banging your best friends sister


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> i wonder if superstars are going to move their mothers to fifth row seats or beyond. i can't recall this happening in with another team in any sport. ****ing your teammates mother is worse than banging your best friends sister


Wait, is banging your best friend's sister bad?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> ****ing your teammates mother is worse than banging your best friends sister


Well, duhhh, there's nothing wrong with ****ing your best friend's sister. It's even more fun to call out his name while plundering her gloryhole.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

there's a reason why "sister ****er" isn't an insult but "mother ****er"/mofo is. nothing wrong with banging a friend's sister at all. i'd bang all my friends' sisters.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> *Calvin Murphy: LeBron James' Mother 'Absolutely' Had Sex With Delonte West *
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/20/calvin-murphy-lebron-jame_n_583135.html
> 
> ...


huffington post is one of the most biased ones out there... just sayin'


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Calvin Murphy???? Come on now ... doesn't he NEED any kind of press to be relevant? Who cares what HE says. If true, it is a sad, hurtful and embarrassing family matter for LeBron. He loves and legitimized his mother under all comments made of her and she did this to him?? He never tried to remake her ... she is what what you see, and he accepts that. 

It is time for this thread to be CLOSED.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, there's no story so icky that it can't be made ickier by Calvin Murphy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LMFAO!!! Delonte ****ed LeBron James mom.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Calvin Murphy???? Come on now ... doesn't he NEED any kind of press to be relevant? Who cares what HE says. If true, it is a sad, hurtful and embarrassing family matter for LeBron. He loves and legitimized his mother under all comments made of her and she did this to him?? He never tried to remake her ... she is what what you see, and he accepts that.
> 
> It is time for this thread to be CLOSED.


And just why does he need to stay relevant? His income isn't based on people knowing his name is hot :laugh: 

He calls games and was asked a question about this situation to which he answered truthfully. Let's not act like he bought 4th quarter ad space on TNT to **** on Lebron.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Calvin Murphy???? Come on now ... doesn't he NEED any kind of press to be relevant? Who cares what HE says. If true, it is a sad, hurtful and embarrassing family matter for LeBron. He loves and legitimized his mother under all comments made of her and she did this to him?? He never tried to remake her ... she is what what you see, and he accepts that.
> 
> It is time for this thread to be CLOSED.


Wow you are taking this pretty hard.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Has there been any other news about this? You'd think this would have blown up by now if it was actually true :/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Calvin Murphy???? Come on now ... doesn't he NEED any kind of press to be relevant? Who cares what HE says. If true, it is a sad, hurtful and embarrassing family matter for LeBron. He loves and legitimized his mother under all comments made of her and she did this to him?? He never tried to remake her ... she is what what you see, and he accepts that.
> 
> It is time for this thread to be CLOSED.


I bet Kobe had sex with LeBron's mom as well! It's ok though, Kobe is a complete gentleman like when he took Brandy to the prom and bought his wife a very nice ring in the Summer of 2003.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bump.

For DaRizzle.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I imagine the reason no major news markets are allowing themselves to report this rumor is because they have no actual evidence, and if say ESPN puts this out there, this is exactly the kind of thing that one gets sued over printing if not true.

I think it's an internet meme that has gone viral. Deadspin did a write up on how it's spun around. Cowherd is only repeating the same story that was false/unverifiable to begin with.

I am surprised that no one has sort of stepped forward to say it wasn't true. Like Delonte West for instance.

I suppose if it is true, it's no one's business really. Lebron's mom is still pretty young, she's what, in her mid 30s? There's no logical reason for her NOT to be sleeping with NBA players. I mean that's who she is probably around the most.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If this was true I suspect it'd be all over the NY tabloids and the supermarket tabloids. The National Enquirer for example has a long history of paying the employees and 'friends' of famous people for exactly this sort of information. They know exactly how to avoid losing a lawsuit after they publish something, which is by not lying so much that it can be proven that you lied. Even they could not prove it was true the tabloids would print the story so long as they could avoid losing a huge lawsuit. Since they have not published this story you have to assume they don't have anything which makes it past their lawyers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I suppose if it is true, it's no one's business really. Lebron's mom is still pretty young, she's what, in her mid 30s? There's no logical reason for her NOT to be sleeping with NBA players. I mean that's who she is probably around the most.


If she was in her mid-30s, she would have had LeBron when she was about 10.

I looked it up (Wikipedia, of course). She had LeBron when she was 16, so that would make her 41 or 42 now. Still quite young.

And you are right. It's really none of our business.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebron_james


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's definitely true..but either way it's not really a big deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It's not a big deal..... You guys all have such a distorted sense of reality. Do I care? No. But to act like its something that's just fine is ridiculous.

You guys would be ok with your mom ****ing someone from your office? Maybe sucking your co workers dick at the christmas party? It's the same thing. It's Lebrons job, and his slut mom should probably keep NBA dicks out of her.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It's not a big deal..... You guys all have such a distorted sense of reality. Do I care? No. But to act like its something that's just fine is ridiculous.
> 
> You guys would be ok with your mom ****ing someone from your office? Maybe sucking your co workers dick at the christmas party? It's the same thing. It's Lebrons job, and his slut mom should probably keep NBA dicks out of her.


*YOU'RE NASTY!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm inclined to believe this happened. Lebron's Mom is a hoodrat and a former crackhead those type of characters are inclined to do some of the most skullduggery of things.

It's absolutely a big deal though as far as anything in sports can be a big deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> *YOU'RE NASTY!!!*


Shush..... you're going to get me in trouble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

First, there wouldn't be any real lawsuit that Lebron's camp could win against the media outlets if they were to print this story.

I think the story will first really get reported in a book about Lebron leaving Cleveland, and then news media will pick up on the story, saying that the book claims this to be true.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

From their perspective it's a big deal but it probably wouldn't make the top 10 stories of the NBA in the past year year and a half.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> From their perspective it's a big deal but it probably wouldn't make the top 10 stories of the NBA in the past year year and a half.


People make 10 page threads over tattoos, so I'm not too sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

If Team LeBron couldn't keep that Nike dunk video under wraps then its hard to see them keeping this story from becoming a huge media sensation especially after the ratings The Decision generated. After all now's the time to leach on LeBron's popularity and make easy $$$ if you're in that business.

I wonder if this will be mentioned in that documentary that was being filmed although I think that focused more on Wade and Bosh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah you're King A. Hominem II so I'm not going there with you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Yeah you're King A. Hominem II so I'm not going there with you.


Why?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Has anything like this ever happened? This is one of the most hilarious NBA stories I've heard. The 'Chosen One' should call Delonte his step-dad.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Chan said:


> Has anything like this ever happened? This is one of the most hilarious NBA stories I've heard. The 'Chosen One' should call Delonte his step-dad.


What makes it so hilarious? They are human just like you and I, albeit they have more money than we can ever dream of, it doesn't make them 'super'humans without human emotions. I don't know if you're old enough to know this .. but human emotions get involved and 'love is blind' .... If true, they are attracted to each other and thta is what it is. We all will have to live with it ...

This thread should have been closed a very long time ago.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> What makes it so hilarious?


Delonte ****ed Lebron's mom. Are you kidding?

Story has already been confirmed by the ESPN radio guy, Colin Cowherd. ESPN won't report this because it's not illegal or newsworthy. It's just funny. What would the headline be anyway? "Cleveland guard has sexual relations with 2-time MVP's mother"?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chan said:


> "Cleveland guard has sexual relations with 2-time MVP's mother"?


:laugh:

"As it pertains to LeBron James, Delonte West you are the father":baseldance:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> What makes it so hilarious? They are human just like you and I, albeit they have more money than we can ever dream of, it doesn't make them 'super'humans without human emotions. I don't know if you're old enough to know this .. but human emotions get involved and 'love is blind' .... If true, they are attracted to each other and thta is what it is. We all will have to live with it ...
> 
> This thread should have been closed a very long time ago.


This isn't a love story, quit being a woman. It's like if you found out Slatter slept with Zach Morris's mom. Scratch that, Delonte sure as hell isn't A.C. Slatter, he's Skreetch. It would be like Zach walking in on his mom being railed on by Sameul Powers.

Love is blind? West wanted some strange, and Lebrons mom is a whore. This isn't All My Children, Nancy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is what I was trying to post earlier:



> LeBron James' mother, Gloria James, is, according to one theory, one of the key reasons why James has decided not to play in New York City with the New York Knicks.
> 
> ESPN host Colin Cowherd said on his radio show today that Gloria James has been involved in a potentially embarrassing situation; a situation that Cowherd claims the New York Post was set to report on
> before being 'begged' not to by representatives of LeBron.
> ...


http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ed.html?cat=14




> But many sources have reported that the affair between Delonte West and Gloria James was a major factor in LeBron James' decision to avoid the New York spotlight and go to Miami. In fact, ESPN radio's national sports talk show host Colin Cowherd made reference to the story and said that the New York Post was set to run an explosive story regarding James's family, but that James' representatives convinced them to leave the story alone.


http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...er.html?cat=14

Thanks Ron :cheers:


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

R-Star said:


> This isn't a love story, quit being a woman. It's like if you found out Slatter slept with Zach Morris's mom. Scratch that, Delonte sure as hell isn't A.C. Slatter, he's Skreetch. It would be like Zach walking in on his mom being railed on by Sameul Powers.
> 
> Love is blind? West wanted some strange, and Lebrons mom is a whore. This isn't All My Children, Nancy.


Dynasty Raider-->:smackalot:<--R-Star


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jakain said:


> I wonder if this will be mentioned in that documentary that was being filmed although I think that focused more on Wade and Bosh.


When is this coming out? Should be very interesting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No one really reported on Shaq sleeping with Gilbert Arenas' fiancée either.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> When is this coming out? Should be very interesting.


No idea, can't find any details about the release.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The rumors are true. There's an insider on another Bulls boards going with the username "insideinfo" who confirmed these rumors. He's been accurate plenty of time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> The rumors are true. There's an insider on another Bulls boards going with the username "insideinfo" who confirmed these rumors. He's been accurate plenty of time.


It's an internet meme. There's all kinds of internet sources on this saying they have insider info.

I don't really care if it's true. But read this:


> By now, you've heard it: LeBron James played poorly because he found his mother was sleeping with his teammate. We've put together a handy timeline to help you trace how ludicrous email forward gained traction.


http://deadspin.com/5544653/anatomy-of-a-rumor-how-the-gloria-jamesdelonte-west-sex-story-went-viral


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> It's an internet meme. There's all kinds of internet sources on this saying they have insider info.
> 
> I don't really care if it's true. But read this:
> 
> ...


The guy I'm talking about knows stuff, he's not some random guy. He's close with many Bulls players(knows where they will sign a week before sometimes for example Pargo) so my guess is through them he found out that the Delonte/Gloria stuff is true.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> There's no logical reason for her NOT to be sleeping with NBA players.



Yea because sleeping with your son's co-workers and friends makes too much sense.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is this story actually getting a happy ending?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606090720672235521


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Is this story actually getting a happy ending?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606090720672235521


West was one of my favorite players on the original Lebron-led Cleveland teams. The west banging LeBron's mom stories were dreadful to have to sit through as a Cleveland fan.


----------

